# Christmas layout



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Here is my latest distraction from the main layout
Basically each year we have a a neighbourhood christmas street party and I've always thought about having a train set up. I found an old brick pallet and have nailed down a loop of track onto it with a controller so the kids can play with it, I'll probably just put out an old life-like train for them to play with so it doesn't matter if anything happens and they are pretty indestructible:laugh:

The controller is from the old set up I had on my shelf layout, but it runs off a 12v car charger so I can run power out there to it safely
Might improve the scenery a bit at some point but I'll probably only set it up once a year anyway since I don't have any space for it other than outside:laugh:


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I think the kids will enjoy that. 

Magic


----------

